# Attention!



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2016)

The average attention span in 2015 was *8.25 seconds.
*
In 2000 it was *12 seconds.*

The average attention span of a goldfish is *9 seconds.
*
Therefore, goldfish are now more capable of focusing on a task than we are.



> [h=3]Attention span is the amount of concentrated time on a task without  becoming distracted. Most educators and psychologists agree that the  ability to focus attention on a task is crucial for the achievement of  one's goals. It's no surprise attention spans have been decreasing over  the past decade with the increase in external stimulation.[/h]


source: Statistic Brain


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 16, 2016)

Damn this ADHD, human conversation including TV, 5 seconds. The written word? Sometimes hours...


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Damn this ADHD, human conversation including TV, 5 seconds. *The written word? Sometimes hours...*



Funny how that works, isn't it?

I'm firmly convinced it's the ... uh ...

...

What were we talking about?

Oh, yeah, I'm firmly convinced it's all the tech surrounding us 24/7.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 16, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Funny how that works, isn't it?
> 
> I'm firmly convinced it's the ... uh ...
> 
> ...



I tend to agree.  Though around here, I've seen people so focused on their tech gadget (i-phone, tablet, whatever) that they are oblivious to their surroundings to the point that they step off the curb without even a glance at traffic.  That's the wrong kind of focus and can be deadly.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 16, 2016)

I've had a couple near misses with those people. When you are crossing a major road...stop looking at your phone...no I am dead serious stop right this second. The sidewalk you might get smacked by a jogger but better that than a bus.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2016)

Running them over would be doing a favor to humanity. Cleansing of the gene pool and all that.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 16, 2016)

Geez, Philly. Remind me never to tick you off. Could be dangerous to my health. Lol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Geez, Philly. Remind me never to tick you off. Could be dangerous to my health. Lol.



Nah - you're in the deep end of the gene pool - no worries.

It's the mouth-breathers I'm concerned about.


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 16, 2016)

I've never been into zombies. They seem pretty focused.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> I've never been into zombies. They seem pretty focused.



Only on braaaiiins ...


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 16, 2016)

No but really today. You are crossing roads with six lane traffic. Really, your text from best buddy or looking the Hell Up...those cars will take you out...n' yeah might hurt.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> No but really today. You are crossing roads with six lane traffic. Really, your text from best buddy or looking the Hell Up...those cars will take you out...n' yeah might hurt.



In this matter I lean toward the libertarian view - let each do what they will, without interference. 

The Cleansing of America LOL!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 16, 2016)

Geez, sooo compassionate Philly. Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 16, 2016)

Philly, do you have a shrine to The Fountainhead, and Ayn Rand? Say it isn't so! Lolol.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Nah - you're in the deep end of the gene pool - no worries.
> 
> It's the mouth-breathers I'm concerned about.


Leave my people alone Phil!
View attachment 27584


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 16, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> No but really today. You are crossing roads with six lane traffic. Really, your text from best buddy or looking the Hell Up...those cars will take you out...n' yeah might hurt.



I KNOW, and I hate it.  I had to stop so short the other day because of some idiot who stepped out in traffic that I threw everything on my car seats into the floor.  Trouble with just running them over is you'd probably get charged with vehicular homicide.  Don't these people care if they get hit by a garbage truck and squashed flat??


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Leave my people alone Phil!
> View attachment 27584



LOL.  Hey, I've got a deviated septum. layful:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2016)

I have a lazy eye. Lolol. I wear glasses also.nthego:


----------



## IKE (Mar 17, 2016)

The current gene pool needs to be cleansed from top to bottom, we must stop them from breeding and producing more 'mouth breathers'......there are so many of them and so few of us so I'm at a loss, how are we ever going to accomplish this monumental task ?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2016)

Who are "us?"


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Geez, sooo compassionate Philly. Lol.



They call me Brother Love! 



Shalimar said:


> Philly, do you have a shrine to The Fountainhead, and Ayn Rand? Say it isn't so! Lolol.



Shrine*s* - plural. She had the right idea.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Leave my people alone Phil!
> View attachment 27584



Then get out of the road! You're safe on the sidewalk - your people can only walk into light poles and blind people.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Who are "us?"



The superior beings.


----------



## IKE (Mar 17, 2016)

Those of "us" that are in the 'deeper end of the gene pool' as Philly puts it and that have more grey matter than a chipmunk.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2016)

Hmmm. Do we have wings? Lol.


----------



## IKE (Mar 17, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Hmmm. Do we have wings? Lol.



Don't hot red headed mermaids have tails ?.......of course we have wings !


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2016)

We have wings to soar above
The clowns that love their phones
We circle gently in the breeze
And count up all their bones


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2016)

I think we need a new thread on superior beings ... you know - to teach all the others.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2016)

Hmmmm. Methinks some of us have been into the pharmaceuticals again, or need to.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Hmmmm. Methinks some of us have been into the pharmaceuticals again, or need to.




Funny you mention pharmaceuticals - I'm in the midst of writing an article on The Red Pill.

It isn't what you think.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2016)

Go for it Philly. Start a new thread about The Chosen Ones. I'll take notes. Lolol.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2016)

The red pill, what is that?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Go for it Philly. Start a new thread about The Chosen Ones. I'll take notes. Lolol.




Pish-posh - I was going to ask you to write the forward.


----------



## IKE (Mar 17, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I think we need a new thread on superior beings ... you know - to teach all the others.



You can not teach the unteachable my brother......I fear we are alone and out numbered.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> The red pill, what is that?




BWAhahahahaha!

Here's a hint - it's a slang name for a sub-culture - comprised mostly of Millenials.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2016)

IKE said:


> You can not teach the unteachable my brother......I fear we are alone and out numbered.




True, brother.

But the thread would serve to bring them all together, from whence we can dispatch them. 

Humanely, of course.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2016)

The red pill. Gotcha. I have taken mine. No blue pill for the mermaid.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2016)

You guys, come with me. I know of a nice place where you can rest. Three meals a day, and pretty little pills.....It will all be better soon.


----------



## IKE (Mar 17, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> You guys, come with me. I know of a nice place where you can rest. Three meals a day, and pretty little pills.....It will all be better soon.



Shali do they also have stylish jackets with reeealy long sleeves that buckle in the back ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> The red pill. Gotcha. I have taken mine. No blue pill for the mermaid.





Shalimar said:


> You guys, come with me. I know of a nice place where you can rest. Three meals a day, and pretty little pills.....It will all be better soon.




Be careful - this red pill might not have the same effects you're thinking about.

Here's another hint - it is partially comprised of PUA, SJW and Kratom.



Dangerous waters here ... tread lightly.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2016)

IKE said:


> Do they also have stylish jackets with reeealy long sleeves with buckles in the back ?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2016)

Dangerous waters? I am confused, but if I have said something inappropriate, I apologise.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes they do Ike! One with your name on it!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Dangerous waters? I am confused, but if I have said something inappropriate, I apologise.




No, not at all, dear.

I'm just enjoying playing The Man of Mystery. 

All will be revealed.


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 17, 2016)

This forum really was a great find for me. Just had my waking up chuckle. Good way to start the day. :coffeelaugh:


----------



## IKE (Mar 17, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> No, not at all, dear.
> 
> I'm just enjoying playing The Man of Mystery.
> 
> All will be revealed.



Your followers will need to know...when you come forth will we recognize you or will you be incognito ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2016)

IKE said:


> Your followers will need to know...when you come forth will we recognize you or will you be incognito ?



You will know Him by His sleek wings, wolf-like eyes and big ol' pointy nose.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2016)

Lord, you reeeaaaallly need to address your shyness Philly. Ike, got any scotch?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2016)

Sounds like a big ole vulture there, Philly.


----------



## IKE (Mar 17, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Lord, you reeeaaaallly need to address your shyness Philly. Ike, got any scotch?



Always got a jug of Johnnie Walker Black on hand darl'in......wanna do a trade for some brownies ?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2016)

Let the trade commence Ike.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Sounds like a big ole vulture there, Philly.



*soars over SF*

WRRRRAAAACK!!!

*lands on a thread and looks for yummies*


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 17, 2016)

The nose holers have got to go. We have a right to walk in the street. Wait..someone's texting me.. View attachment 27589


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> The nose holers have got to go. We have a right to walk in the street. Wait..someone's texting me.. View attachment 27589



:goodone:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)

IKE said:


> Always got a jug of Johnnie Walker Black on hand darl'in......wanna do a trade for some brownies ?



I've got some Glenfiddich to trade for brownies.  

Shali?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2016)

Annie, Glenfiddich it is! You get brownies.


----------



## Arachne (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm sorry what was the question ? lol


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)

Arachne said:


> I'm sorry what was the question ? lol



Umm...question?  Was there a question?  LOL


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 17, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> BWAhahahahaha!
> 
> Here's a hint - it's a slang name for a sub-culture - comprised mostly of Millenials.



Phil -- is it this "red pill?"

"For Red Pillers, genuine reality goes something like this: Female oppression is a myth and men are the ones holding the short end of the stick. That said, men and women are inherently different due to evolution, so each gender should carry out its designated role in society. For example, females should raise children at home and men should work and have sex with women."

So -- umm -- which side of this are you on, anyway??


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2016)

Butterfly, he is on our side. He values his life. Lolol. Seriously though, I read some of the filth these spawn post, scary stuff. Misogyny doesn't even cover it.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 18, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Butterfly, he is on our side. He values his life. Lolol. Seriously though, I read some of the filth these spawn post, scary stuff. Misogyny doesn't even cover it.



Disgusting stuff.  What century are these turkeys living in, anyway?  I'm trying not to go into a rant, but it's a struggle.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2016)

These are peeps looking for some(all) women to blame for their social ills. Go ahead and rant. I did after reading their spew. Emailed a friends and ranted big time.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Phil -- is it this "red pill?"
> 
> "For Red Pillers, genuine reality goes something like this: Female oppression is a myth and men are the ones holding the short end of the stick. That said, men and women are inherently different due to evolution, so each gender should carry out its designated role in society. For example, females should raise children at home and men should work and have sex with women."
> 
> So -- umm -- which side of this are you on, anyway??



I think that was the SJW side of their beliefs you're referring to. It's a view held not only by Red Pillers, as I'm sure you know.

For instance, the majority of the large publishing houses _are_ run by women. Getting anything published that is not in their particular mien is extremely difficult. 

Men and women ARE different, at least the last time I checked. 

What side am I on? That would be telling.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> These are peeps looking for some(all) women to blame for their social ills. Go ahead and rant. I did after reading their spew. Emailed a friends and ranted big time.



As I understood it, this group strives NOT to blame anyone but themselves for any set-backs in life - one of the things I admire about them. 

If my article caused rants then good - maybe I'll get a few more page-views out of it.

How did we get on this topic on this thread anyway?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2016)

By the way, Butterfly - the piece you quoted was originally from _Business Insider_ from 2013, and they had quite a few errors as concerns the Red Pill. For example, not all RPers believe women should be barefoot and pregnant. 

If, as the article maintains, RP is "creepy" because of its "cult-like character", what does that make feminism?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2016)

I lack the amount of information to make a clear case. All I know is, the stuff I read was horrible, and I have a strong stomach. As for the Inference re feminism being a cult, I find that interesting. Since when is striving for parity in the patriarchy a 

devolution into 

cult status? We make seventy cents on the dollar in Canada, worst among developed nations. Doubt America is much better. Many careers are still run by the old boys network. Men and women are different, but deserve to be treated as equals. Males 

are still the privileged sex by reason of gender, rather than capability. Not acceptable.


----------



## jujube (Mar 18, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Running them over would be doing a favor to humanity. *Cleansing of the gene pool *and all that.



Sometimes the gene pool just needs a little more chlorine....


----------



## jujube (Mar 18, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> *Damn this ADHD*, human conversation including TV, 5 seconds. The written word? Sometimes hours...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2016)

Hahahahahahaha-what?


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 18, 2016)

I am just toadly lost


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I lack the amount of information to make a clear case. All I know is, the stuff I read was horrible, and I have a strong stomach. As for the Inference re feminism being a cult, I find that interesting. Since when is striving for parity in the patriarchy a devolution into cult status? We make seventy cents on the dollar in Canada, worst among developed nations. Doubt America is much better. Many careers are still run by the old boys network. Men and women are different, but deserve to be treated as equals. Males are still the privileged sex by reason of gender, rather than capability. Not acceptable.



Perhaps the stuff you read was written with a slant, a hidden agenda? Perhaps it was not fact-based but an assassination piece? It's like the political articles - rarely reporting facts, just rumors and innuendos. 

Re: feminism cult - it becomes a cult when some of its followers act in a cult-like manner. Both sides are guilty in that regard. 

According to one article by CNN, the gender parity gap in Canada is 62% - in the U.S. it's 64%, so I would say we're equally dismal. Equal pay for equal work is only logical. 

If men and women are different, how can they be treated the same? 

Males have not been seen as privileged because of their gender - it's because historically they are the protectors. Biologically, for the most part, men are stronger and more aggressive than women - traits that supported their protector roles. Women do not have the same muscle mass or fast-twitch reflexes, but they have stronger bonding and familial instincts, making them suitable for (gasp!) their roles as family centers. 

Going against nature is going against the Tao.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2016)

jujube said:


> View attachment 27634



LOL! Excellent!

But now I feel guilty for being so non-PC that I would laugh at a joke with challenged people as the butt of the humor.

I must be turning into a SJW ...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2016)

Philly, we will need to agree to disagree on this one. Interesting point of view though.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Philly, we will need to agree to disagree on this one. Interesting point of view though.




Thy will be done, m'Lady.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2016)

Thank you, sir knight.


----------

